# Expanding my Home Gym



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Ive just added a Powertec workbench multi system with leg press and bicep curl-had a hell of a time with damaged parts and poor build though, took 2 months but usable now

Setup so far

Bodysolid smith machine with pec dec and lat addon- bought second hand but a great machine

Pro Treadmill

Ab/back/dip bench

6ft olympic bar

ez curl bar

dumbells

6ft free standing bag

2 6ft hanging bags


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe you'd like to add some more, a rower perhaps ? 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/198795-home-gym-equipment-sale.html


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had an Amiga, ran a BBS called the Big Hard One in a crew called "NFA", was fun back in the day, was known as "Deck the Ripper", you may have bought some of our commercial CD's?

Put some pics up of your home gym, would love to see them.

Welcome to the Cult brethrin.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Im lacking the room at the moment , the powertec is in my front room  and for some strange reason my girl thinks its odd , women eh

I loved my old amiga lost a lot of time playing dune 2 and xcom


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Squat rack?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

can we have some home gym pictures mike?

http://www.nfa.org.uk/home.php

Thats just being set up by enthusiasts.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Havent been able to do free weight squats since i broke my knee cap...and that hurt like mad


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Have started doing light squats on the powertec, not the same as free weights but better for my knee


----------

